#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Apc 5m-90 - 5ghz 18dbi intelbras

## eliseutelles

Boa tarde galera me deram a sugestão de usar 4 painéis APC 5M-90 - 5GHZ 18DBI INTELBRAS gostaria de saber se vai me atender bem? e se são confiáveis?

----------


## telworld

Cara essas antenas não muito boas, não recomendo.

----------


## jorgilson

Amigo pode usar tranquilo, e agora ainda tem uma vantagem usar o wom 5000 como cliente com TDMA ativo, vai ficar show até uns 2km.

----------


## eliseutelles

Então, pretendo ter aproximadamente 150 clientes, a cidade é pequena eu estava usando antes uma omnitik e atendia as distancias, porém trava muito, mandei a mesma para garantia mas não confio por novamente, me deram a ideia de usar o painel da intelbras.
Sendo controladas por uma rb.
Então é tranquilo?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Sim, você pode utilizar o APC 5M-90 com RB.


Segue a quantidade de associações em modo Access Point, nos produtos 2,4 GHz e 5 GHz na Linha WISP+.


Número máximo de clientes suportados utilizando o protocolo padrão IEEE 802.11an: 127
Número máximo de clientes suportados utilizando o protocolo iPoll™: 128


Nota: Quantidade de clientes Associados em relação a quantidade de memória alocada para cada cliente.
Recomenda-se que o número máximo de clientes conectados simultaneamente seja de 70 clientes.

http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br...tes_conectados

----------


## Agner Vainer

Boa tarde.

Pode utilizar sem medo, são antenas de boa qualidade e cumprem o que falam. Processamento muito superior aos Rocket's. Rocket processa 15000 pps enquanto a APC 60000 ppps. Mas tenta utilizar apenas equipamentos intelbras modelos WOW5000 Siso ou Mimo, aqui utilizamos uma mesclagem de ubnt/intelbras no cliente e funciona muito bem, mas se tu puder manter um padrão recomendo. Obrigado Suporte Intelbras estou criando uma documentação de número máximo de clientes por painel e esta sua informação me foi vital xD. Até.

----------


## telworld

> Sim, você pode utilizar o APC 5M-90 com RB.
> 
> 
> Segue a quantidade de associações em modo Access Point, nos produtos 2,4 GHz e 5 GHz na Linha WISP+.
> 
> 
> Número máximo de clientes suportados utilizando o protocolo padrão IEEE 802.11an: 127
> Número máximo de clientes suportados utilizando o protocolo iPoll™: 128
> 
> ...


Minha rede hoje é dotada de 90% de wom5000, mas não confio mais na no APC 5M-90 pois a três que comprei tive que levar para troca, pois estava perdendo rf e não aguenta do que 20 clientes com 4 megas e se colocar abre o bico

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Minha rede hoje é dotada de 90% de wom5000, mas não confio mais na no APC 5M-90 pois a três que comprei tive que levar para troca, pois estava perdendo rf e não aguenta do que 20 clientes com 4 megas e se colocar abre o bico


Qual era a versão de firmware que estava em seus equipamentos?
Você entrou em contato conosco para verificar a configuração?

----------


## telworld

Então amigo!
não versão de firmware, pois estou sempre antenado nos equipamentos da intelbras.
Produto me deixou na mão, fica difícil voltar confiar nele, uma coisa ruim nesse equipamento
se deu pau você se fode, poisa aparelho monobloco é complicado, quando da pau tem que trocar tudo

----------


## wala

> Então amigo!
> não versão de firmware, pois estou sempre antenado nos equipamentos da intelbras.
> Produto me deixou na mão, fica difícil voltar confiar nele, uma coisa ruim nesse equipamento
> se deu pau você se fode, poisa aparelho monobloco é complicado, quando da pau tem que trocar tudo


Vc ja tentou usar o apc 5m  com uma setorial da ubiquiti pra ver se fica melhor que apc 5m-90

----------


## telworld

> Vc ja tentou usar o apc 5m  com uma setorial da ubiquiti pra ver se fica melhor que apc 5m-90


Boa noite!...
Ja uso esses para meus ptp e não tenho do que reclamar

----------


## JonasMT

Alguem que usa wom conectado em ap ubnt poderia me dizer qual é a manha pro ccq nao ficar pirando de 30 a 100% todo instante?

----------


## railton

@*JonasMT* É so você reduzir o mcs do cliente que o ccq vai ficar show de bola

----------


## JonasMT

> @*JonasMT* É so você reduzir o mcs do cliente que o ccq vai ficar show de bola


Este post é antigo patrao, quase nao tenho mais delas na rede. E sempre trabalho os mcs tanto no ap como cliente!

----------


## andersonpcs

Boa noite amigo, uso equipamentos intelbras a 5 anos e estou satisfeito, utililizo ptp com apc-5m18 passando 96 megas a 1,5km.
Tbm utilizo 5m-90, planos de 3,4 e 5 megas por cliente, coloco no maximo 35 clientes, com 40 tive problemas, mas depende muito da banda que vai ferecer.. se for 1 mega da pra colocar bem mais.
Configuração fácil, suporte da intelbras sem palavras estão de parabéns, 2 anos de garantia.
wom5000 eu só uso a mimo o sinal fica excelente até uns 3 km, a siso tbm funciona bem mas recomendo no maximo 1 km.
Pode confiar.
Um Abraço

----------


## andersonpcs

Jonas tive esse problema ja faz um tempo, a intelbras mandou um tecnico até meu provedor e ele me passou um firmware que resolveu o problema, ficava oscilando 90,70,30,50,19 depois da atualização o ccq fica 96,100,94 .
acredito que no site já deve ter um firmware atualizado.
faz 1 ano que resolvi esse problema.
Entre em contato com eles que te darão suporte.
Abraço

----------

